# Sold/Selling RRSP's



## rockivy (Mar 2, 2010)

In the past year I have had to sell some RRSP's to stay afloat financially, unfortunately the income from the RRSP has changed my tax bracket and I am now faced with a hefty tax bill. How can I use my Capital Losses from 2008 to offset this. I have no Capital gains to back offset with losses.

Thanks in advance


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Unfortunately, capital losses can only offset capital gains.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry about your situation....but I think that if you were to have to declare bankruptcy, you could keep all RRSP's that you had. (with the exception of the last 12 months)

Is getting a loan an option?


----------

